# What is this?



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

My brother sent me this text on Friday. He is uploading to iPhoto which I know nothing about. He uses a 6d at his dental office and a Mark 2 for recreation. I haven't thrown this picture into LR yet to see any info on it yet, but can anyone tell why this is happening? He is fairly new to photography. (He is taking some basic photography classes at RMSP in his free time) My first thought is he has some setting off in iPhoto, but I don't know my left from right in iPhoto. Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2015)

The file is corrupted.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

480sparky said:


> The file is corrupted.


So he has a bad CF card? Or SD card if he is using his 60d?


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 24, 2015)

kathyt said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The file is corrupted.
> ...



Corrupt file from a bad card. I had that happen to me a few time with two cards. Junked the cards and problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

Mach0 said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 24, 2015)

kathyt said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



If anything - he can try formatting the card and fill the card with non critical work( so he doesn't loose anything important) and see if he has the same issue. I did that a few times before I junked the cards. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks a price checker gun.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

runnah said:


> Looks a price checker gun.


I know.  It is an instrument that he uses to match the shades of teeth for crowns, veneers, and bridges to send to the dental lab.


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2015)

kathyt said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a price checker gun.
> ...



Cant they just use a swatch book?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is my take on this situation, based on what I've gathered over the last 15 years or so.This is a called a "parsing error". My guess is that his computer's hard disk is heavily fragmented, and he need to use a disk utility to de-fragment the hard disk. The problem might also lie with the card reader or its cable. No matter where the error lies on the computer side of the equation, if the camera can properly display the files, then the files are FINE.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 24, 2015)

If the files look fine on the camera, that's not necessarily fine - the displayed JPG (on the camera) is a thumbnail of what's in the full JPG.  I've had the display look fine, but the main file being corrupted.  If he also shot in RAW, then chances are decent that the RAW doesn't have the same file corruption issue as does the JPG.  If he didn't, ie he shot only in JPG, and the main JPG file is corrupted, then there's not much to do.  Another possibility is that the reading circuits may be defective - in which case, downloading the file through the camera (using the USB cable) may side-step that issue.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2015)

This can pretty easily be cross-checked by attempting to view the images on a second camera that is known to be capable of reading Canon 6D files, or by using another memory card reader and transfer cable, or by even trying to use his current card reader and cable on another computer. There are a number of devices involved: the memory card, the card reader, the cable that connects the card reader to the PC; the entire PC system itself, but mostly the hard drive. The most important thing to remember is that data stored on digital media is very often perfectly fine, but the transfer and reading steps on the PC end are points where fragmented hard disks, or software glitches or software incompatibilities, can make it SEEM like the data is corrupted. 

He can probably sort this out if he has access to a second computer and/or a second card reader and cable, or if he sets the camera to whatever the "download mode" is called on the 6D, and then hooks the camera up with a cable attached to his computer. No matter how he goes about it, he ought to be able to cross-check the issue by using some different hardware.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Actually, we used to use something similar. He is high tech though.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 24, 2015)

It is a price checker, but it has three zeros built in.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you all,


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2015)




----------

